# New Presas Arnis Gateway site.



## James Miller (Oct 18, 2007)

New Presas Arnis Gateway site.

www.PresasArnis.com[FONT=Abaddon][/FONT][FONT=Abaddon][/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.   I'm hoping to add some extra info to it down the road.


----------



## John Zagari (Nov 7, 2007)

Good to see both styles being linked! Great Idea.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 7, 2007)

Great looking site.
nice work on it BOB


----------

